# Free Patterns



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Passed on from someone on another site

http://knittingfever.com/free-patterns/27/?orderby&brand_select&yarn_select&pattern_types&order


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you &#128158;


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link ,I have added to my favourites. Tessa28


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Lots of nice patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Some lovely patterns, thank you.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I love this site for free patterns. If you can't find it here, just forget about it. Lots and lots of patterns. Have bookmarked it after going through all the goodies. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

I could spend hours on this site! (and probably will!) THank you for the link!


----------



## Jo Lee (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you. I spent far, far too much time looking at these wonderful free patterns. You really found a great site!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you...BEST site ever!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I have bookmarked it, it will take me hours to look at all those wonderful patterns


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Lots there.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Why do you people keep tempting me with more patterns? There are only 24 hours in a day (although I do have the stash to do almost anything). ;-)


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

Now, hours later, I thank you for my great fun looking through these glorious patterns.. I've found many good variations in my search for the perfect shrug.


----------



## LizB (Feb 2, 2014)

Great selection of patterns. And I keep trying to convince myself I do not need another one. Ha! :lol:


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, a lot of lovely patterns.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Good site.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

There are a lot of lovely patterns. Thank you so much for posting this. rlmayknit


----------

